# 1 guy 1 jar



## eatmonksus

if someone tells you to go to it, don't. if the website is a variation of number noun number noun.com, don't. Remember, you can either see it ornot see it. But, if you see it, you can't UNsee it.


----------



## Richard57

oh man, do i dare to investigate!?!?
my curiosity is raised by this, but at the same time, i feel my vomiting reflex will be as well.


----------



## eatmonksus

Richard57 said:


> oh man, do i dare to investigate!?!?
> my curiosity is raised by this, but at the same time, i feel my vomiting reflex will be as well.



i've seen MUCH worse than this, in rea life too, i just figured people have told people 'bout 2 girls 1 finger and all that shit(more like puke...) and i hope that one person sees this and decides not to watch it...


----------



## Richard57

i watched 20 seconds of it.........................
he pretty much said it.
ONCE YOU WATCH IT YOU CANT TAKE IT BACK!!!!!
please dont
=/


----------



## katiehabits

HAHA!
two girls one cup anyone?


----------



## Angela

Yeah I think I'm just as happy that I'm not seeing any link so I have no idea what this thread is talking about and that's probably just as well.


----------



## eatmonksus

sorry to ruin it guys 
Watch 2 girls 1 cup Video | 2girls1cup original | 2girls1cup free 

remember, YOU CAN'T UNSEE IT. if ANY of your friends tell you to watch it, punch them in the face and walk away. i just hope i warned you of the scary things on that them there interweb...


----------



## Ravie

yeah....i'm not clicking on that. ive heard people talk about it so much i already have visuals i dont want.


----------



## Ravie

nah ive never seen it and dont plan on it. what i was saying is ive heard people talk details about it so much it feels like i have.


----------



## john1158

i perfer
one girl with 2 c cups.....




katiehabits said:


> HAHA!
> two girls one cup anyone?


----------



## spud

yea 2 girls one cup was plenty for me thanks


----------



## eatmonksus

Widerstand said:


> I really had high hopes that this forum would be able to avoid the stupidity of the whole "two girls eat there own shit" video but I guess I was wrong...
> 
> Thanks.



sorry for playing the devil's advocate....

but it's not like i tried to start it, i just don't want people to see it... it's rather void of anything substantial, just pure "gross out" techniques.


----------



## ReturnTrip

yeah, this one was pretty good. I'm always the one looking for the next gross video to laugh at and show my friends. 

go for cakefarts next! 


CakeFarts - Know what I like the most? 

its more funny then anything


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

fuckin disgusting almost the grossest thing Ive ever watched.. I highly recommend this to anyone.


----------



## ReturnTrip

dirty_rotten_squatter said:


> fuckin disgusting almost the grossest thing Ive ever watched.. I highly recommend this to anyone.



hahahahah best response ever


----------



## Ravie

ReturnTrip said:


> yeah, this one was pretty good. I'm always the one looking for the next gross video to laugh at and show my friends.
> 
> go for cakefarts next!
> 
> 
> CakeFarts - Know what I like the most?
> 
> its more funny then anything




holy shit i all most pissed myself watching this!


----------



## eatmonksus

what the fuck??? human behavior confuses me. WHY does she enjoy that?


----------



## Ravie

she gets paid alot to do it?


----------



## ReturnTrip

Ravie said:


> she gets paid alot to do it?




i dont know..i think she does it for free seeing how she likes it so much


" do you know what i like?"

"cakefarts"


----------



## Nym

is it really that bad?
i haven't seen either of those.
Is it like some weird porn or something?


----------



## Nym

O.M.G.!!!
I what the fuck?!
CAKE FARTS!!!
I'm never clicking any link again!
i don't think i can ever eat cake again......


----------



## Ravie

cake really isnt that good anyway. the funfetti shit is the best though...makes me want to get baked and go to the store.


----------



## ReturnTrip

Ravie said:


> cake really isnt that good anyway. the funfetti shit is the best though...makes me want to get baked and go to the store.



i hate cake but if i ever bake someone a cake it has to be funfetti and believe me, i let them know numerous times.


----------



## devenheartbreak

ReturnTrip said:


> yeah, this one was pretty good. I'm always the one looking for the next gross video to laugh at and show my friends.
> 
> go for cakefarts next!
> 
> 
> CakeFarts - Know what I like the most?
> 
> its more funny then anything



Thats fuckin sick!


----------



## Arapala

Ive seen all of those. They are pretty sick but i dont know. They dont get to me that much really. Except for the ones of people cutting off there own dicks and shit. Except im not sure if thats real or not. I would like to add to the list.

I love the fishes!

I wont elaborate anymore. Ill let you all just want to click that curious little link!


----------



## wartomods

Is it my feeble weak mind or cake farts isnt that bad


----------



## Dirty Rig

Anybody seen "2 kids in a sandbox"? or "dog in a bath"? Neither are what you think, but one involves some pretty serious "docking".

If you don't know what docking is, you're better off.


----------



## Mouse

at this point I'm really wishing I wasn't at the library w/ a wide screen monitor cuz the curiosity is killing me!


----------



## Poking Victim

I've viewed one guy one jar like 6 times at least. Are my friends and I the only ones that get a kick out of it? I guess you gotta be pretty scummy?

Shoulda kept two girls one cup off of this thread; it's not even on the same level.

One guy one jar takes the cake. It's the best video on the internet.

But that's not all; he's got another video. Google "one guy one screwdriver"; he's got the jar, but the main attraction is a screwdriver jammed up his cockhole handle first.
It's a beautiful world.


----------



## Franny

I like one guy one jar too. And one guy one screwdriver. And two girls one cup.

I think working in animal shelters has desensitized me to anything commonly regarded as "gross". Blood, shit, piss, vomit, basically any bodily fluid or abuse of an orifice is just downright funny to me.


----------



## bote

I like mine with mayo/ketchup


----------



## Peregrin

Poking Victim, I love the end "NOOOOOO!"... you pussies have no sense of humor... 

I love fishes is fucking sick... I fish for striper with eels... they are the squirmiest slimiest shit bags of the amphibious world... you can leave them on a damp cloth in freezing temperatures and they'll live for a week... They live for HOURS with a hook rammed through there head and eye socket...

WHY WOULD YOU PUT ONE IN YOUR ASS? 

I can't watch 2 girls 1 cup... i've made it through about 10sec and that was enough of that shit... hah get it?


----------

